# code 42415 help



## colleensso (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone billed a 42415 Parotiectomy with any closure codes. I dont see any closure indicated in the description of this code, and see it is stated on other codes. Should I bill with a closure?

thanx


----------



## jackjones62 (Jul 22, 2010)

No, you do not bill a closure with CPT 42415; the closure is inherent to the procedure........I would be interested to know what codes, such as this one, allows you to bill closures?

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

